# Kursangebot .NET, C#, S7 per Libnodave lesen in Excel Format schr



## RobiHerb (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle im SPS Forum.

ich sehe im Forum immer wieder die Frage: wie kommt man von einem PC Programm an die Daten einer S7 heran und kann diese Daten darstellen, speichern, weiterverarbeiten.

Da ich mich seit Jahren mit diesen Fragen beschäftige, biete ich hier testweise an, das Wissen in einem Kurs auf dem modernsten Windows Stand: .NET 3.5, C# und WPF weiterzugeben. (Auf Basic und C++ gehe ich weiter unten ein)

Kursinhalt:

Tag 1.
Das Erstellen eines .NET / WPF Windows Programms mit der Entwicklungsumgebung Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 (90 Tage Testversion DVD im Preis der Kursunterlagen enthalten). Einführung in die Sprache XAML zur Beschreibung der Oberfläche und die Sprache C# für die Programmlogik.

Tag 2. Ausbau des Programms und die Trennung der Datenrepräsentation (Oberfläche) von der Programmlogik (SPS Ankopplung, Daten Verwaltung). Hierzu wird der Umgang mit Timern, Threads und Delegates erlernt. Als Oberflächen Elemente wird insbesondere mit den WPF Elementen Listview und Datagrid (a la Excel) gearbeitet.

Tag 3. Ankopplung an die S7 mit der Libnodave Library, Verwaltung und Speicherung der gelesenen Daten mit einer Open Source Excel Library (NPOI). Wenn Zeit und Interesse vorhanden, Umwandlung der Sourcen in Basic und C++ mit dem .NET Reflector möglich.

Tag 4. Option Vertiefung, Ankopplung an z.B. AGLink oder Lösung weiterer Fragen (Reflector, Obfuscator ...).

Am Ende des 3.Tages hat jeder Teilnehmer ein lauffähiges ausbaufähiges Programmgerüst, mit dem er den Profibus nach S7 Teilnehmern scannen und aus den S7 Datenbausteine lesen und schreiben kann. Die Daten werden angezeigt und periodisch in ein Excel File geschrieben. Dieses Programm dient dann als Basis für weitere Arbeit in der Firma daheim.

Kosten pro Teilnehmer 900 Euro + MWST für 3 Tage, weitere Tage nach Vereinbarung.

Lehrmaterial im Preis enthalten: Visual C# 2008. Buch von Frank Eller (Autor) m. CD-ROM (hunderte von weiteren Beispielen) u. DVD-ROM (Visual Studio 2008 als 90 Tage Testversion).

Der Teilnehmer bringt mit:

* S7 Programmier Wissen + Hardware sollte vorhanden sein und (möglichst) mitgebracht werden können. (2 SPS S7 habe ich in Reserve)

* Grundkenntnisse in einer aktuellen Computer Sprache (C++, C#, Java).
    (Alternativ 1 Woche Grundkurs bei mir buchen)

Der Teilnehmer hat einen aktuellen Windows Laptop oder PC (XP SP2 + DVD) 
 (+ eine S7 mit MPI Adapter, wenn möglich)

Den Kurs würde ich ab 2 Teilnehmern (maximal 5!) durchführen.

Ort: Rhein Main / Raum Darmstadt oder bei Euch in der Firma.
Kontakt per PN oder an profisoftgmbh@t-online.de

Vom Beispielprogramm füge ich mal einen Screenshot an.


----------



## mkRE (16 März 2010)

*Termineanfrage für Kursangebot .NET, C#, S7 per Libnodave*

Hallo RobiHerb 

ich habe großes interesse an deinem Kurs mich würde jetzt nur interessieren, wann würde der Kurs stattfinden?

Für wann könnte man Termine Planen?


----------



## RobiHerb (17 März 2010)

*Termin*

Aktuell ist ein Kurs in der KW13/14 angedacht. Das ist die Woche vor  oder nach Ostern. Ich versuche gerade meine Termine/Projekte mit denen  der Interessenten unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Von Seiten der Interessenten ergibt sich eine geringe Verschiebung des Schwerpunktes in dem Sinne, dass mindestens 1 Tag der .NET Umgebung und der Sprache C# gewidmet wird.

Als Ort ist das Rhein Main Gebiet Nähe Darmstadt geplant.


----------



## RobiHerb (19 März 2010)

*Termin*

Der nächste 3 Tage Kurs findet am 9.April bis incl. 11.April (Fr. Sa. So) im RheinMain Gebiet statt.

Er nimmt sich neben der allgemeinen Ankopplungs Thematik auch Threading, Debugging und Performance Themen an. 

Es gibt noch freie Plätze, wenn Hardware (S7 + Adapter + PC/Laptop) mitgebracht werden kann.


----------

